# Northeast Mississippi Land for Sale?



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

Does anyone have a possible contact for land in North Mississippi, particularly land (with or without a house) within an hour's drive of Oxford, MS and with possible owner financing or lease/purchase terms?

I'm looking for something between, probably 2 and 25 acres that I can live on and pay a reasonable mortgage on while I'm attending school. If there are existing buildings, fine, but I don't mind vacant land if utilities won't be too much of a pain. (Primarily water, I don't mind setting up solar/wind for what power I need right now.)

If anyone has any possible leads, please let me know! I'm striking out, but I feel like I must just not be looking in the right places. It's hard to research this from afar, I'm discovering.

Rachel Drinkard


----------



## dave_p (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, you might look through the ads here and find something. Klik on "current issue" after opening, it will load a .pdf with lots of land ads and other farm related stuff. http://www.mdac.state.ms.us/n_library/pub_form/mkt_bulletin/index_marketbulletin.asp
I have a nice 10 acre place with a small cabin, three years new, almost 1200 feet road frontage on county road , 3 miles from Okolona Ms. Very private,no close neighbors, high speed internet, nice garden spot, and great pasture, all open with new fencing, great horse habitat. About 1 hours drive from UM. No owner finance though. $60,000. dp
IM for more info.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

dave_p said:


> Hi, you might look through the ads here and find something. Klik on "current issue" after opening, it will load a .pdf with lots of land ads and other farm related stuff. http://www.mdac.state.ms.us/n_library/pub_form/mkt_bulletin/index_marketbulletin.asp
> I have a nice 10 acre place with a small cabin, three years new, almost 1200 feet road frontage on county road , 3 miles from Okolona Ms. Very private,no close neighbors, high speed internet, nice garden spot, and great pasture, all open with new fencing, great horse habitat. About 1 hours drive from UM. No owner finance though. $60,000. dp
> IM for more info.


Can you tell me more about your place? Power, water, etc. I am very interested in the horse habitat and the fact that it is close to Tupelo. Thanks, digApony 

Also you mention great horse habitat. Can you tell me more about your land? Is it pretty level, pasture land with/without ponds, streams? My husband and I are riders.... mostly trail riding; especially in the early dawn. Your land is only 10 acres. Is there "public/available" land nearby for trail riding? Something that we could just throw a saddle on and go....without having to trailer horses.

Oh ya, out buildings?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

There's 30 acres right next door to us. We're an hour's drive from Oxford. The land is just hay field, but it does have a driveway into it. No other upgrades though.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Found you the perfect place in Oxford:

http://northmiss.craigslist.org/grd/1413121221.html

http://s658.photobucket.com/albums/uu307/mky286/BOBCAT 337/house/


----------

